# Looking For A Fast/Decent .MKV To .AVI Converter



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

I've just recently hooked up my Xbox 360 to my PC so that I can stream HD movies from my PC through to the TV. The only problem is, Xbox won't recognise the file type because all the HD movies are .MKV files as opposed to .AVI etc.

I downloaded a program called "OJOsoft Total Video Converter" which is able to convert .MKV files into .AVI, but the only problem is, it takes around 2.5 hours to convert an HD movie from .MKV to .AVI, plus it can only do it one at a time. Therefore, I'm hoping somebody here will be able to point me in the right direction of a simple to use, yet fast program which I can use to convert .MKV files into .AVI. It'd also be a massive bonus if the program could convert more than one at a time (or at least QUEUE them up so the converting starts as soon as the others are done) because then I'd be able to leave it on over night whilst I'm asleep, as opposed to having it hog up all my memory during the day, so I can't really use the PC.

Many thanks in advance for anybody who can help


----------



## kevmacca (Mar 7, 2007)

you need to use google for the infomation you require, there are lots of these programs reviewed.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Format Factory* - freeware, easy to use, fast, handles most file types, including MKV and AVI. Drag your MKV files from Windows Explorer into Format Factory, choose the output folder, select AVI and hit the Start button to convert.


----------

